# i made an error - i think - need dates



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hi guys, For northern IL, as close to mchenry county

could someone please post snow dates and amounts, from Jan 15 - Jan 31 i think i have an error in my billing i need to look at


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I will look at my records at work tomorrow.
I have them all documented.

I'm right on the border in IL 10 mins north of McHenry.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

for some reason i had a storm marked as jan 20th...im thinking that was jan 27th?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I need dates too. Blonds, Brunettes, and red heads. Really doesnt matter.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's my records:

Jan 22 (Friday) started at 1000pm 1"

Jan 24, Started the 23rd at 1100pm 1/2"

Jan 27 Started at 500am 2.5"


As far as the girls...well........


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just saw you said from the 15th.
I think we had one in that time frame also....
I will double check.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks for the info, somehow i had jan 20th , and im pretty sure that the correct date was jan 27th


as for the girls, 1 of each would be nice, all at once


----------

